# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Νέος 1623 περιοχή Πειραιά - βοήθεια για δοκιμή

## jstiva

Παιδιά γειά σας 

Από εχτές έχω στα χέρια μου την κάρτα και το pigtail, τα οποία σε συνδυασμό με το laptop, την πυξίδα και τα walkie talkie είναι έτοιμα το Σαββατοκύριακο να ανέβουν στην ταράτσα αν είναι καλός ο καιρός για να δούμε αν βλέπουν το νέο panel του Pavlidisd.
To μόνο που λείπει είναι μια κεραιούλα και λίγα - ελάχιστα ίσα ίσα για την σύνδεση μέτρα καλώδιο. Κι αυτό για να δώ τι δυσκολίες υπάρχουν πριν κάνω την οριστική αγορά. Καλό θα ήταν να βρισκόταν καμμιά cantenna για να μην μπούμε τώρα στα έξοδα μια που σε μερικούς μήνες τα πράγματαθα αλλάξουν δραματικά λόγω νέο-ανεγειρόμενων πολυκατοικιών.
Papashark έχεις καμμιά πρόταση μια και είσαι κοντα?
Craven εσύ που επίσης είσαι στην περιοχή?

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## craven

> Παιδιά γειά σας 
> 
> Από εχτές έχω στα χέρια μου την κάρτα και το pigtail, τα οποία σε συνδυασμό με το laptop, την πυξίδα και τα walkie talkie είναι έτοιμα το Σαββατοκύριακο να ανέβουν στην ταράτσα αν είναι καλός ο καιρός για να δούμε αν βλέπουν το νέο panel του Pavlidisd.
> To μόνο που λείπει είναι μια κεραιούλα και λίγα - ελάχιστα ίσα ίσα για την σύνδεση μέτρα καλώδιο. Κι αυτό για να δώ τι δυσκολίες υπάρχουν πριν κάνω την οριστική αγορά. Καλό θα ήταν να βρισκόταν καμμιά cantenna για να μην μπούμε τώρα στα έξοδα μια που σε μερικούς μήνες τα πράγματαθα αλλάξουν δραματικά λόγω νέο-ανεγειρόμενων πολυκατοικιών.
> Papashark έχεις καμμιά πρόταση μια και είσαι κοντα?
> Craven εσύ που επίσης είσαι στην περιοχή?
> 
> Φιλικά Γιάννης


Καλά.. και γιατί δεν επικοινώνησες μαζί μου? δεν σου είπα η cantenna στην διάθεση σου?  ::  απλά να βρώ εκείνο το εξαφανισμένο n-type με το κολλημένο μονόπολο (που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που στο διάκο έχει εξαφανιστεί) για να φτιάξουμε μια Lipton Cantenna...
Aν τώρα βρούμε μια κανονική κεραιούλα να κάνουμε δοκιμές γιατί θέλω να κάνω site survey και στην δική μου ταράτσα.. καλά θα ήταν.. (κεραία θα πάρω απο 1/11 Btw αφού πρώτα καταφέρω να στήσω το pc)

----------


## jstiva

ok Στάθη

Θυμόμουνα κάτι κονσερβοκούτια  ::  σπίτι σου αλλά θυμόμουνα επίσης ότι έλειπε το μονόπολο (είπαμε αυτο είναι στον διάκο...  ::  )
Νομίζω ότι αν βρούμε και καλώδιο (αλήθεια από αυτό έχεις?) μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα καλό team δοκιμών στην περιοχή.
Αν η κεραία είναι έτοιμη συννενοούμαστε τηλεφωνικά για το Σαββατοκύριακο ή την Τρίτη που είναι αργία και αφού μιλήσουμε και με τον Δημήτρη

----------


## craven

> ok Στάθη
> 
> Θυμόμουνα κάτι κονσερβοκούτια  σπίτι σου αλλά θυμόμουνα επίσης ότι έλειπε το μονόπολο (είπαμε αυτο είναι στον διάκο...  )
> Νομίζω ότι αν βρούμε και καλώδιο (αλήθεια από αυτό έχεις?) μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα καλό team δοκιμών στην περιοχή.
> Αν η κεραία είναι έτοιμη συννενοούμαστε τηλεφωνικά για το Σαββατοκύριακο ή την Τρίτη που είναι αργία και αφού μιλήσουμε και με τον Δημήτρη


Καλώδιο έχω μόνο αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ για την σύνδεση.. να το φέρω με την cantenna για δοκιμές το ΣΚ οκ (ας είναι και κάποιος πιο έμπειρος γιατί απο site survey δεν σκαμπάζω) αλλά δεν θα μπορώ να στο αφήσω  ::  τώρα για τις δοκιμές.. και με το pigtail μπορούν να γίνουν... (απλά λίγο κόπος και ψηλά κράτημα το Laptop  :: ) απλά αν κάτσουν οι δοκιμές όπως σου είπε και ο Δημήτρης.. θα πρέπει να δεις πώς θα συνδέσεις την κεραία με την κάρτα τελικά.. δηλαδή θα την βάλεις με αντάπτορα σε desktop? και πόσο καλώδιο κτλ... η καλύτερα αφού είδα οτι έχεις δώμα.. ένα ταρατσάτο pc με την κάρτα και απ αυτό ftp συνδεση με το γραφέιο σου  :: .. Θα τα δούμε αυτά.. τι κάρτα πήρες τελικά?

----------


## jstiva

Δυστυχώς από το δώμα δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή προς τον Pavlidisd. Σκέφτομε να την βάλω στο μπροστινό μέρος της ταράτσας και θα ρίξω ένα καλώδιο 5-6 μέτρα στο μπαλκόνι από κάτω. Οποτε θέλω να συνδεθώ θα ανοίγω την μπαλκονόπορτα, θα βάζω το καλώδιο μέσα στο σαλόνι και το laptop στο τραπεζάκι. Στο τέλος βγάζω έξω το καλώδιο και κλείνω την μπαλκονόπορτα....  ::  
Ολα αυτά για αρχή... Σε δεύτερη φάση μπορεί το laptop να φτιαχτεί σαν router για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο που έχω στο σπίτι.

Την κάρτα την πήρα από το http://www.wirelesslan.gr - συμβουλή του Δαμιανού - από μάρκα δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω τί είναι - κάποιος κλώνος μάλλον. Πάντως η περιγραφή της στο Site είναι Wireless pcmcia cards 802.11b 11Mbps, +2 * Mmcx ext connector+ 200mW, prism 2.5.

----------

